# My first escrap recovery panned



## AUJack (Jun 17, 2014)

I used my impact mill to crush about 8 pounds of IC packages/chips. I believe most refer to these here as a hammer mill. My machine crushes from 30 mesh - to the 200 mesh range. I classified my material and panned the 50- material. I have some experience in hard rock mining and panning micron gold. In the photo is gold I would estimate in the 100- range. I'm new to refining but I have begun reading Hoke. I took a pinch of the grey sand and tested with a few drops of nitric from my test kit. The acid turned green and the remaining grains turned brown. It seemed by visual volume the split was close to 50/50. Not sure at this point. I plan on saving all of this material to process in the future as I am just learning. One thing I noticed about the epoxy dust, it is extremely hydrophobic. I saw some other posts mentioning similar experiences even after incinerating. I used an anti surfactant like Jet dry. Mixed the powders with water and a mixing drill at high speed. There were still some dry powders, but after some time it did begin to wet. I think time is the key. Anyhow here is my little jump, this color is better than I have seen from some of my hard rock trials. I'm happy. Tomorrow is my birthday. I think I'll keep picking parts, and reading.


----------



## Geo (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice. Keep us posted.


----------



## AUJack (Jun 20, 2014)

Update: After panning through the material I left the tailings and what floated to soak in my small panning tub. Most of the dry material was saturated over night and sank. I panned all the material again and noticed a much better result. I 'll take more notes in the future. This was just a test to see if the machine would work on these packets. I live in a tract neighborhood and incinerating isn't an option for me. I have kept these cons separate from my other collections. When I get to the refining stage I'll try to find this thread and update again.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 22, 2014)

Congratulation to your good color and your birthday! (Although a bit late... 8) )

A small tip on how to find your old postings, use the link "View your posts" up to the right. Then you can use the "Search these results" field to narrow it down. For example I have made comments in 852 topics but aluminum is only mentioned in 41 of them. Makes it easy to find old postings.

Göran


----------



## moose7802 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thats some nice lookin stuff in that pan. Glad that crusher is working well for that!!

Tyler


----------

